# 7 Deadly Sins.



## LittleItaly (Oct 6, 2010)

My friend has a college photo assignment due Thursday where she needs to take a photo to portray each of the 7 deadly sins. 

Need ideas for....

Sloth, Pride, Envy and Greed!

We have the others covered! 

Thanks!


----------



## chmille (Oct 6, 2010)

one of my friends did that as a project for photo. Just research other photographers and see what they did and how they portrayed it.  Really my interpretation of the 7 deadly sins, may not be what you see.  My best advice is try to tie them to your life, how you view the world.  Because everyone is different so one persons interpretation isn't always what the next persons is.  ex: pride someone could show someone being very "proud" or they could show an object that someone views as pride.  Maybe that example sucked, but good luck!


----------



## rpm (Oct 6, 2010)

i agree with chmille. keep the interpretations personal...if you want help, why dont you tell us you're interpretations of the sins and we can come up with ideas around them...


----------



## LittleItaly (Oct 6, 2010)

Well she used a picture of me reaching into a candy dish with a ton of empty candy wrappers on the desk for Gluttony and she used a picture of her mom ( my boss ) screaming at someone on the office phone for Wrath!


----------



## KenC (Oct 6, 2010)

A picture of the CEO of a bank whose stock tanked, but who got a multimillion dollar bonus anyway, should just about cover all of those and some others as well.  Pictures of assorted politicians also should supply ample material.  You could make it a photojournalism exercise!


----------



## GeekSquad (Oct 6, 2010)

Pride - Any military connections?  A relative or close friend would symbolize pride.
Envy - Sporting connections? Opposing team ruing a touchdown?  Or, catch passers by casting glances at a nice car parked on the side of the street?
Greed - Take a trip to Old Country Buffet and see who loads up their plates!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe for greed, (if your location has this available)..  a homeless man/women or something of that sort, standing near a well-to-do person... signifying the greed.

Not sure if that works, but thats all that comes to mind... sounds like a fun assignment.

 maybe try this: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=7+deadly+sins
see if it gives you any ideas?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 6, 2010)

GeekSquad said:


> Greed - Take a trip to Old Country Buffet and see who loads up their plates!


 oh man!


----------



## Sbuxo (Oct 6, 2010)

A good idea for envy can be something like a sister jealous of a younger sibling getting more attention.


----------



## smlblk396 (Oct 6, 2010)

have a bank of america close by GREED


----------



## smlblk396 (Oct 6, 2010)

farmer with his kids helping PRIDE


----------



## Blake.Oney (Oct 6, 2010)

I look at pride (in the way of the sin) as someone who is too proud to admit something, or to do something. Like someone working a job they feel is below them when they SHOULD be happy to have a job at all. Sloth is anything lazy. Someone spending their entire day on the computer not being productive, or sitting in the recliner watching TV all day every day. Greed could be anything where someone is trying to hog it all for themselves. It's usually portrayed with money, so I would go with something else. I would personally do the envy photo with like a guy, his girlfriend, and his friend. Try to show that the friend is envious of his friends girlfriend. For that photo I would really try to portray malice I think.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Oct 6, 2010)

How about I just send you a picture of one of my exgirlfriends... that should cover all 7 of them.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Oct 6, 2010)

THat's hilarious.  If you know someone with barbies and all the accessories (cars house clothes husband dog etc) you might could get greed out of that.


----------



## LittleItaly (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for the ideas! 

We shot my 2 little girls in the playroom the youngest with a HUGE pile of toys and the oldest sitting off to the side with no toys looking rather disappointed for Greed.

For Sloth we shot my husband laying on the couch in his PJ's with a news paper a beer and a plate of food resting on his stomach with the remote on the arm of the couch. 

For evny we took a picture of my bosses little dogs running free in the yard and her big dogs sitting locked up in a pen! 

I will post all the shots when she sends them to me!


----------



## Sbuxo (Oct 7, 2010)

The sloth one is kind of expected, though. I'd like to see how the others turned out though.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 7, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> How about I just send you a picture of one of my exgirlfriends... that should cover all 7 of them.


----------



## LCARSx32 (Oct 7, 2010)

For envy, you could have someone with a P&S holding their camera, but looking over it at someone with a DSLR.

Or you could play up the Canon/Nikon, Nikon/Canon envy idea.


----------

